# Medications to start with a new pair



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I had this question as a reply to another thread but since it didn't pick up thought of starting a fresh thread.

So say if I am starting with a new pair of pigeons, about whom there is no medication history available, for what all do we treat them first hand 

The only thing I do is deworm the pigeon with 3 drops of Albendazol suspension (strength: 1 ml contains 25mg Albendazol IP), one single dose.

There is no other pre-treatments which I give to the pigeons. 

Reading through this forum I understand many experienced breeders have adopted to different pre treatments. I would like to collect them all in one thread so that it can be serve as a pre read on starting with a new pair or in introducing a new pigeon to an existing loft.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I just worm and quarantine for 2 weeks.


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

just please dont mix them with the flock i had herrible experience seperate them at least for a month deworm them after 3 weeks plus 3-5 days mulitivitamins half tablet spartix each and if the birds looks healthy u can put them with the birds


----------

